# LFTS 11-01



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Working this morning. I’ll be out tonight. Lots of 3 year olds on camera this weekend. Couple more days and the big ones will be moving by me.
> 
> Talking with a co worker this morning and he told me how he took a 73 yard shot Friday night on the biggest buck he’s ever shot at. He said he hit it but didn’t get much penetration. Never found it….


I love how shooting range grows as bucks become bigger..

Got news for you the vitals don't expand exponentially with antler size


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

4 bucks so far one was a big 8, of course he stayed out aways. About a dozen does.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

More deer. Up to six bucks. Just had best go by. Good 2 yr old pushing a doe.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Pretty slow here. Saw 1 around 8, then had a doe come in and bed 40 yards in front of me. Gonna sit till noon. This wind is pretty brutal, glad I got my heavy gear on.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

In the truck half way back from Montana. My wife has had 2 shooters in this morning but they stayed at 50 and 60 yds. Said they’re running like crazy!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

my neighbors need to chill out! Lol. I had 3 out of these 4 on camera. It’s been a good few days in my neck of the woods!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Crazy morning in SW Genesee, nonstop action in front of me and my cameras were all on fire. Gonna head in shortly.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Yea crossbow. He went on about how it’s a Ravin and blah blah. I was like it doesn’t matter one step at that distance and it’s game over. This guy loses deer every year. I use a crossbow sometimes but still limit my distance when I have it out.


I won’t shoot over 30yards evan though I shoot my target a 40 yds.Shooting at target and deer is from different things the target can’t move or drop down


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

What a morning! If you look at this pic here is the buck and toward the top of the pic the doe. I videoed them doing the dirty deed 20 yds away about a hour ago. He gets up and runs off several different bucks. The way the wind is blowing it just might bring High Horn in . Other than my family, these are the days I live for.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

He's been putting out alot lately. Time for a nap.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ingbow said:


> He's been putting out alot lately. Time for a nap.
> View attachment 795902


That's awesome


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Ingbow said:


> He's been putting out alot lately. Time for a nap.
> View attachment 795902


I admire your restraint. If it were me, I'd have a hard time not making his nap...more permanent.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Short recovery, went about 50 yards. Double lung.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Just checking in need a little deer porn see in who shot what, Won't be in the stand again until Saturday morning, Then it's game on. Nothing but hunting for 2 Weeks.good luck


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Yea crossbow. He went on about how it’s a Ravin and blah blah. I was like it doesn’t matter one step at that distance and it’s game over. This guy loses deer every year. I use a crossbow sometimes but still limit my distance when I have it out.


Yep I hear the I just need one at 75 yards now that I have a raven ! Crazy how they think because they can shoot a target that far it’s good for a deer too smh 🤦‍♂️ 
im not anti crossbow I shoot one myself but limit my shots to 30 yards or less


----------



## NickmB (Nov 27, 2018)

Back in the stand after some chili and filling my thermos. Hoping to see more action than I did this morning!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Old lund said:


> Yep I hear the I just need one at 75 yards now that I have a raven ! Crazy how they think because they can shoot a target that far it’s good for a deer too smh 🤦‍♂️
> im not anti crossbow I shoot one myself but limit my shots to 30 yards or less


I am in the same boat. AC joint + broken clavicle shut the bow game down for me. When I switched to crossbow everyone told me how much farther I'd be able to shoot. I try not to put myself in a position that would allow a shot longer than I feel confident (25-30 yards). People seem to forget that the vast majority of archery shots require a track job. In addition to the vital area issue you identify, a longer shot makes it more difficult to pin point where the deer was standing and where it went. These are two huge clues that reveal the likely start of the blood trail. Remember also that a deer doesn't necessarily bleed right away. Regardless of how I feel about the shot, there's always that anxiety over the track job as I sit in the stand...particularly if I don't watch or hear the deer fall.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

RMH said:


> Happy November 1st!!
> View attachment 795864
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Rad picture 🤙🏼👍🏻




Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Working this morning. I’ll be out tonight. Lots of 3 year olds on camera this weekend. Couple more days and the big ones will be moving by me.
> 
> Talking with a co worker this morning and he told me how he took a 73 yard shot Friday night on the biggest buck he’s ever shot at. He said he hit it but didn’t get much penetration. Never found it….





Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Yea crossbow. He went on about how it’s a Ravin and blah blah. I was like it doesn’t matter one step at that distance and it’s game over. This guy loses deer every year. I use a crossbow sometimes but still limit my distance when I have it out.


Knew a ravin fella...have seen my share fair of guy's at local archery with new crossbows




HUBBHUNTER said:


> View attachment 795887
> 
> View attachment 795890
> 
> ...


I wanna be your neighbor!!




NonTypicalCPA said:


> Short recovery, went about 50 yards. Double lung.
> View attachment 795904
> 
> View attachment 795906


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Short recovery, went about 50 yards. Double lung.
> View attachment 795904
> 
> View attachment 795906


Congrats


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam getting awful tired of not seeing any bucks .i only have two spots with blinds with little clover plots and haven’t been in yet.I sit every other day on platform about 3hundred yards away and can see anything tha would be near my blinds and haven’t seen a buck since first week when so hot.Check 4 cameras by each blind once a week no bucks but a lot of does.That’s why I don’t sit in blinds don’t want to scare does out.think bucks should start coming evanualy.Think Iam doing right by being patience don’t have other spots to try.Think all the corn up on other side of woods is really hurting.Worst year I ever had but saw a lot in august and september


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Goose hunters finally left and bucks started moving around ! Always wanted a Halloween buck and I got him last night. He was strutting right in to my kill zone picking a fight with a small 4 point in front of me. Big mistake !


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Got in on my uncles 40 at 2:30. Saw a spike cruising at 3:45. Shot a lone doe at 4. Noisily reloaded the crossbow and looked up to see a 6 (which I would happily shoot at 20 yards. He bedded down before I could get a shot. I had the scope on him waiting for him to stand and an 8 came in and angrily chased him off before I could shoot either. A little bit after a BB sprinted in and ran between my ladder and tree. I’m up to 4 bucks and 8 antlerless so far. Gonna wait it out until dark before looking for my doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just passed a very nice 7 point, looked bigger from a distance. I did a bleat and grunt sequence and he came in on a line, followed the script. Just looked a tad too young.. very good genetics. Hoping he survives till next year.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

paragonrun said:


> I blame Ravin and their advertising. You can't run an ad showing how accurate it is against a rifle at 100 yards and not expect people to think they can shoot that far. I called them up and asked them if their effective range was 100 yards . They gave the typical answer you got to know your limits but don't recommend that distance.


I'm enjoying all the anti-Ravin banter today. I had complete pass through twice last year at 50-55 yards. No question for me at that distance on a stationary target. 2 of the turkeys that I got last year with it were also over 50 yards. 

I was just helping my buddy sight in his new scope for his ten point crossbow at my backyard range on Saturday and I brought the Ravin out. He handled it, felt the lightweight frame, and fired a couple shots. He couldn't believe the power difference and says he shouldn't have shot mine because now that he knows how badass they are, he's gonna have a hard time not buying one next year. 

::stirs the pot::



Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Just had a stud materialize out of no where basically down wind. Figures… DID NOT expect to have one come from there. 40 yards and on the wrong side of the property line but I think he wanted to come this way until he caught my wind Or he had a doe in front of him that I never saw. He was moving with a purpose either away from me and my stink or towards a doe and her stink. Got the ol pump house rockin though I know that. Wish the wind would settle down so I can hear something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Had a couple of button bucks show me what happened with this guy. Came down the trail I hoped they would, only my wind must’ve swirled because the button bucks definitely smelled me. It took them longer than Mr. Big but now I know how he got so close without me seeing him. By time I saw him I thought he came from somewhere else. Milkweed keeps going straight east like the wind feels like but I definitely got busted. Damn. My plan was perfect only to be fooled by the wind last second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Marty H said:


> View attachment 795970
> View attachment 795970
> Goose hunters finally left and bucks started moving around ! Always wanted a Halloween buck and I got him last night. He was strutting right in to my kill zone picking a fight with a small 4 point in front of me. Big mistake !


Good one!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Macs13 said:


> I'm enjoying all the anti-Ravin banter today. I had complete pass through twice last year at 50-55 yards. No question for me at that distance on a stationary target. 2 of the turkeys that I got last year with it were also over 50 yards.
> 
> I was just helping my buddy sight in his new scope for his ten point crossbow at my backyard range on Saturday and I brought the Ravin out. He handled it, felt the lightweight frame, and fired a couple shots. He couldn't believe the power difference and says he shouldn't have shot mine because now that he knows how badass they are, he's gonna have a hard time not buying one next year.
> 
> ...


Pots full!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'm enjoying all the anti-Ravin banter today. I had complete pass through twice last year at 50-55 yards. No question for me at that distance on a stationary target. 2 of the turkeys that I got last year with it were also over 50 yards.
> 
> I was just helping my buddy sight in his new scope for his ten point crossbow at my backyard range on Saturday and I brought the Ravin out. He handled it, felt the lightweight frame, and fired a couple shots. He couldn't believe the power difference and says he shouldn't have shot mine because now that he knows how badass they are, he's gonna have a hard time not buying one next year.
> 
> ...



Give this bow hunting gig a few more years and you will understand.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Medium 6-pt chasing tonight. Good movement between 5 and 6. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

And key words on a stationary target. That thing moves at 50+ it’s whole different story.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Took a sky pi** earlier and just passed a 2.5yr old 6 point at 10 yards coming to investigate. He was confused at why there was no deer. He then went along to bump 2 does outta the county that were moving through after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

3.5 yo 8 point.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point. If you say so
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice shooting. What a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great looking buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Guarantee he didn’t make it to far. Congratulations on a great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Gotta love the first week of November, chaos in the woods!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'm enjoying all the anti-Ravin banter today. I had complete pass through twice last year at 50-55 yards. No question for me at that distance on a stationary target. 2 of the turkeys that I got last year with it were also over 50 yards.
> 
> I was just helping my buddy sight in his new scope for his ten point crossbow at my backyard range on Saturday and I brought the Ravin out. He handled it, felt the lightweight frame, and fired a couple shots. He couldn't believe the power difference and says he shouldn't have shot mine because now that he knows how badass they are, he's gonna have a hard time not buying one next year.
> 
> ...


50-55 for a ravin is probably a makeable shot for those that practice that distance Know you’re equipment and then know your capabilities with any weapon in your hand, x bow, verticle or gun


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great looking buck @Tom (mich) congratulations 

had a couple come behind me at last light and caught my scent. Got the blow treatment Did t see anything else.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Great job!! Congrats


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ended up sitting across from the house tonight, only usually sit there once or twice for does due to a lot of pressure around the 20 acre parcel I can hunt. Had few bucks on cam I would consider shooters at this spot as we hardly ever see anything big on cams all year. So I got set up around 4 around 545 I decided to hit the grunt few times, I didn’t even have my grunt tube put in my pocket an I heard a bunch of commotion coming towards me, stood up grabbed my bow am here he comes. Immediately I recognize it’s a buck we








call paddle due to his right main beam end. Walks right into a shooting lane 12 yards away. Ran about 50 yards an piled up!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> *DISCLAIMER:*
> IF YOU LIKED MY PHOTO OF THE VENISON QUESADILLA LAST NIGHT AND PLAN TO MAKE THESE ON A NIGHT BEFORE A MORNING HUNT; I CANNOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT MAY HAPPEN TO YOU LIKE WHAT HAPPEND TO ME THIS MORNING IN THE WOODS.


Sharted post I assume


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

My daughter


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Bucks are hittin the dirt!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice job and great buck…congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

paragonrun said:


> I blame Ravin and their advertising. You can't run an ad showing how accurate it is against a rifle at 100 yards and not expect people to think they can shoot that far. I called them up and asked them if their effective range was 100 yards . They gave the typical answer you got to know your limits but don't recommend that distance.


I don’t blame Ravin at all Paragonrun. I blame the irresponsible dumb azz who would even think about shooting a deer at that distance. I hope he feels really bad about crippling that deer and not recovering it…but I doubt that he does.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Smitty03 said:


> Ended up sitting across from the house tonight, only usually sit there once or twice for does due to a lot of pressure around the 20 acre parcel I can hunt. Had few bucks on cam I would consider shooters at this spot as we hardly ever see anything big on cams all year. So I got set up around 4 around 545 I decided to hit the grunt few times, I didn’t even have my grunt tube put in my pocket an I heard a bunch of commotion coming towards me, stood up grabbed my bow am here he comes. Immediately I recognize it’s a buck we
> View attachment 796000
> 
> call paddle due to his right main beam end. Walks right into a shooting lane 12 yards away. Ran about 50 yards an piled up!


Very cool and unique! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> My daughter
> View attachment 796005


Great buck! Congrats to her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> Iam getting awful tired of not seeing any bucks .i only have two spots with blinds with little clover plots and haven’t been in yet.I sit every other day on platform about 3hundred yards away and can see anything tha would be near my blinds and haven’t seen a buck since first week when so hot.Check 4 cameras by each blind once a week no bucks but a lot of does.That’s why I don’t sit in blinds don’t want to scare does out.think bucks should start coming evanualy.Think Iam doing right by being patience don’t have other spots to try.Think all the corn up on other side of woods is really hurting.Worst year I ever had but saw a lot in august and september


I would say don't check your cameras as often. Specially if you're checking them essentially already from your observation spot. What are ya missing a buck in the dark ? Have does hunt! Good luck.



Prouder02 said:


> Got one this morning, NWLP Public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, sweet picture and buck!




Wandering arrows said:


> Out in Ottawa with my daughter we will see if she can get her first crossbow buck tonight . She's got big plans for how much jerky we can make .
> View attachment 795958


What a blind! I'd sleep in there and often.




Marty H said:


> View attachment 795970
> View attachment 795970
> Goose hunters finally left and bucks started moving around ! Always wanted a Halloween buck and I got him last night. He was strutting right in to my kill zone picking a fight with a small 4 point in front of me. Big mistake !


Congrats



Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice shooting and buck, congrats!




Smitty03 said:


> Ended up sitting across from the house tonight, only usually sit there once or twice for does due to a lot of pressure around the 20 acre parcel I can hunt. Had few bucks on cam I would consider shooters at this spot as we hardly ever see anything big on cams all year. So I got set up around 4 around 545 I decided to hit the grunt few times, I didn’t even have my grunt tube put in my pocket an I heard a bunch of commotion coming towards me, stood up grabbed my bow am here he comes. Immediately I recognize it’s a buck we
> View attachment 796000
> 
> call paddle due to his right main beam end. Walks right into a shooting lane 12 yards away. Ran about 50 yards an piled up!


Congrats! Goofy rack on that fella!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> He’s crazy! I bet at least 75% of compound shooters on this site with modern technology could do a fair job at 75 yards on a target too. I love shooting at 80 plus at a target but 40 on a deer is outside of my comfort zone. I shot a doe at 15 yards this year and she spun before the arrow hit her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Agree - I was shooting pretty darn good at 60 yard# with my compound bow before my first hunt this year, but I would never consider shooting at a deer at that distance. 30 or less and I am ready to shoot.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


nice buck Tom - Congrats!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Holly Cow! A bunch of bucks hit the dirt. CONGRATS!! To all of you.




Marty H said:


> View attachment 795970
> View attachment 795970
> Goose hunters finally left and bucks started moving around ! Always wanted a Halloween buck and I got him last night. He was strutting right in to my kill zone picking a fight with a small 4 point in front of me. Big mistake !





Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





Smitty03 said:


> Ended up sitting across from the house tonight, only usually sit there once or twice for does due to a lot of pressure around the 20 acre parcel I can hunt. Had few bucks on cam I would consider shooters at this spot as we hardly ever see anything big on cams all year. So I got set up around 4 around 545 I decided to hit the grunt few times, I didn’t even have my grunt tube put in my pocket an I heard a bunch of commotion coming towards me, stood up grabbed my bow am here he comes. Immediately I recognize it’s a buck we
> View attachment 796000
> 
> call paddle due to his right main beam end. Walks right into a shooting lane 12 yards away. Ran about 50 yards an piled up!





Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> My daughter
> View attachment 796005


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats everyone!
Came close again but it just didn't come together.
Passed this monster bodied 4 pt. and this 10 would not stop at 40!
The 4 has about 75# on the 10 with a bad right rear leg.
Back at it in AM!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Prouder02 said:


> Got one this morning, NWLP Public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, heck of a buck!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok. I need good advice. I took a shot at a 6. I didn't have time to try to stop him so the shot was about a 5/10 as far as ideal. 25-30 yards. I followed a weak blood trail almost immediately. I lost the trail. So, I backed out and decided to walk the fence alongside the property edge which abuts 127. As luck would have it, I bumped him out of where he bedded. He bolted along the fence line and I'm still seeing blood. 

1. Back out until morning and go back to last blood? 

2. Back out and try to find a dog tracker? 

3. Keep pushing and hope he collapses? 

Blood is red, no bubbles. I know that's not what I want to see. Not seeing gut shot fluids either, though. 

Also, see pics of arrow. The Rage mechanical is blown apart. The arrow is snapped. WTF would cause that?
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LTH said:


> Sitting in Midland county. Me any sons out tonight. I just got sat down and my youngest (15) is calling me and says he jumped a doe on his way back and an eight point stood up 30 yards away so he put an arrow in it!!!!
> 
> Gonna be some tracking later this evening 🙂🙂🙂


Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tom (mich) said:


> Crazy sit in shiawassee County. I'm up to at least 10 bucks chasing so far. Best rut activity I've seen in years. Sitting here in my "loop" stand.
> 
> Oh, and just put an arrow into the chest of the 11th to come through.
> View attachment 795962
> ...


Awesome


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beauty! Good shot


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Smitty03 said:


> Just let an arrow fly, not the biggest buck but grunted him in and got the heart ticking!


That's why were out here. Congrats


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Saw a lot of deer, chasing, nothing big or close. Saw a 1.5 breed a doe. Good day out there.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ieatshrooms said:


> If you clipped an artery he would have been bleeding profusely. It also looks like muscle blood to me on your hand. Did you mention how much blood was in the bed?


I should have taken a picture of the bed. It was pretty bloody but not pools of blood or anything. The more I think on it, the more I feel like it was a shoulder blade. It bent the chisel tip.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> Did you hear a loud thwack when the bolt hit the deer? I’m just stumped by the white hair? I don’t know of much white hair on the shoulder. Where did you find the broad head? Was it imbedded in the exploded bolt?


I'm also stumped by the white hair. 

The end of the arrow exploded. The broadhead was laying next it in 3 pieces - both blades snapped off. The metal if the blades itself twisted and snapped rather than coming apart at the hinge.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> I should have taken a picture of the bed. It was pretty bloody but not pools of blood or anything. The more I think on it, the more I feel like it was a shoulder blade. It bent the chisel tip.
> View attachment 796058
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well if you're sure it didn't pass through, vanes are pristine clean, it's a safe bet you drilled some solid bone on the near side and he's gonna be fine. Give it the effort just in case but I bet you see him again this year.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Back at it. Needed this guy to change direction.
> View attachment 795936
> p


Try a Snort Weeze , turned 3 bucks around for me


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I'm also stumped by the white hair.
> 
> The end of the arrow exploded. The broadhead was laying next it in 3 pieces - both blades snapped off. The metal if the blades itself twisted and snapped rather than coming apart at the hinge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Interesting puzzle. I would’ve expected the broad head to have been stuck in the deer if the bolt exploded in the shoulder just seems odd it was found next to the bolt. I’ll be very curious to see what you find tomorrow morning. Hopefully you’ll find him. Good luck!


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Hit him I'm the shoulder blade would be my guess. My brother quit shooting a crossbow because he had the same thing happen-blew up a bolt on a shoulder blade. I'd still say look for him in the a.m. but my guess is he is walking around chasing does in a couple days.


Quit shooting a crossbow due to poor shot placement


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Interesting puzzle. I would’ve expected the broad head to have been stuck in the deer if the bolt exploded in the shoulder just seems odd it was found next to the bolt. I’ll be very curious to see what you find tomorrow morning. Hopefully you’ll find him. Good luck!


Hard tellin without being there..
Leg broke , or poked through and somehow not broke high despite the bent head is my guess. Didn't look like any brisket involved from the little info from the hair picture.
Angle and site of entry and exit a factor in the white hair? Or just rear of leg exit?


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Macs I’d not be pushing a deer at night. Maybe in the day time but not after dark. That’s just me. I’d let him go till sunrise. 

The white hair compounds the guessing game. Otherwise I’d have said high/front shoulder and one lung and with no pass through the only blood to trail will be muscle blood. He will bed down again and die with a one lung and he’d already bedded fairly close so you hurt him pretty good - and if he’s bleeding as much as you say you’ll be able to track him. But the white hair confuses me. Maybe he jumped and kicked the arrow out with his back leg or something which could explain the hair.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bobsbeads said:


> Try a Snort Weeze , turned 3 bucks around for me


I gave him everything I had. He was going somewhere and didn't care.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

IceHog said:


> Quit shooting a crossbow due to poor shot placement


No because he had blown through shoulder blades with a compound at 70 pounds and a heavy arrow. No matter how arrogant of a hunter you are you still have to admit things happen outside of your control and you don't always hit your intended target so it's best to have a tool that maximizes you kill zone.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Macs13 said:


> Ok. I need good advice. I took a shot at a 6. I didn't have time to try to stop him so the shot was about a 5/10 as far as ideal. 25-30 yards. I followed a weak blood trail almost immediately. I lost the trail. So, I backed out and decided to walk the fence alongside the property edge which abuts 127. As luck would have it, I bumped him out of where he bedded. He bolted along the fence line and I'm still seeing blood.
> 
> 1. Back out until morning and go back to last blood?
> 
> ...


Shoulder bone! And it bounced back. Deer broke the shaft. Imo


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Congrats to the November warriors that connected today, I shot my buck today at 515pm, 3.5 yr old 10 point Ohio, he dressed over 200lbs,














first day of our week trip tagged out. Get to sleep in tomorrow. Keep it up gang, best rut weather I can remember in years.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Notwhat I was planning on but killed this 7 pt. tonight. Bad shot. Easy recovery. Thanks lumenock.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Big CC said:


> I am up and couldn’t get back to sleep. Starting coffee and will be heading out in Hillsdale this morning. Have the week off of work and will be hunting most days (maybe a quick trip home for a day).
> Good luck everyone!!


I have no idea how anyone else did today or yesterday, I've been too busy to catch up. I hunted all day yesterday and today and never spent more than an hour or two between deer. I had different 3 bucks I would have shot and 4 other smaller bucks moving does back and forth almost non stop. Could not get them off the does or get a clear shot at any of the good ones. 

Between being cold and almost constant Adrenalin pumping, I shivered and shook so much my whole body is sore and I'm worn to a frazzle.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> I'm also stumped by the white hair.
> 
> The end of the arrow exploded. The broadhead was laying next it in 3 pieces - both blades snapped off. The metal if the blades itself twisted and snapped rather than coming apart at the hinge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’m betting the shot was just under him and squarely hit the offside leg bone. Would explain the white hair, shattered bolt/broad-head, and watery blood. If so, he will likely survive.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Tom (mich) said:


> 3.5 yo 8 point.
> View attachment 795988
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think….maybe….you possibly… got lungs??? Not sure though. Nice buck! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

If he live he’s lives. Just take everything really slow. Go back to last blood follow it where it leads, assume nothing.. if you loose the blood do a grid search. If you recover him, good on on you for working through the problem. If you don’t recover him. Then you live with it and learn from your mistake. Don’t shoot at live moving targets. whistle or bah them to a stop or if they won’t stop. Don’t shoot that deer. It sucks to make a mistake but we have all made them. You live with it, learn from it and it makes you a better hunter. Good luck we all hope you find him let us know the outcome.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

CDN1 said:


> If he live he’s lives. Just take everything really slow. Go back to last blood follow it where it leads, assume nothing.. if you loose the blood do a grid search. If you recover him, good on on you for working through the problem. If you don’t recover him. Then you live with it and learn from your mistake. Don’t shoot at live moving targets. whistle or bah them to a stop or if they won’t stop. Don’t shoot that deer. It sucks to make a mistake but we have all made them. You live with it, learn from it and it makes you a better hunter. Good luck we all hope you find him let us know the outcome.


Couldn’t agree more. Learn from what happened and know that you don’t want to have that sick feeling again of wounding one and not recovering it. Do everything in your power to not let that happen again, learned from this event….no shooting at moving deer. 
That’s why guys were upset with the guy who took the 72yd shot at a big buck with his ravin and wounded it because we respect these beautiful animals and they deserve our best efforts when shooting them. We’re experienced hunters who are speaking from experience so take that for what it is.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Congrats to the November warriors that connected today, I shot my buck today at 515pm, 3.5 yr old 10 point Ohio, he dressed over 200lbs,
> View attachment 796075
> View attachment 796078
> first day of our week trip tagged out. Get to sleep in tomorrow. Keep it up gang, best rut weather I can remember in years.


Great buck


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> My daughter
> View attachment 796005


Congrats to the daughter Brian! Looks like the girls are at it again over there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

